# Salt Fork Report (with pictures) from JignPig Guide



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I hit Salt Fork for about four out of the last six mornings, and four out of the last six evenings. The hits were coming slow, but I finally had them figured out after the first few days. I fished the hell out of several points and main lake riverbeds but coudn't draw a strike. I also couldn't get a hit on a spinnerbait all week. I only caught about four small largemouth on my crankbaits also. But they did hit my JignPig & JignRageCrawl.

Here is a picture of my 3.8-pounder I caught on the first evening. It hit a chatterbait on a steep bank off a laydown in the main lake.
The other picture is my son holding a solid 3-pounder he caught on a JignRageCrawl off of another laydown near a steep drop in the main lake.

Since I coudn't manage a hit off of any points, I concentrated on the deep water drops in the main lake. Most fish were caught when I was setting in 12-feet of water with 20 to 30-feet of water behind me and within 40-feet from shore.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Good to see that you got on them out there! At least I'm not the only one that cannot buy a bite out there on a spinnerbait. I used to be a finesse fisherman until I devoted the second half of my summer last year to learning the spinnerbait. Now, I'm having to relearn all the finesse techniques I used to be so good at. Learning the Jig 'n' Pig is next on the list!

I'm going to be on Salt Fork for a week in September... maybe we should try to get out.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Yea OSU_Fisherman,
The bite should really turn on again in September. Maybe it will make up for the piss poor Spring fishing weather we had.
You said the JignPig is next on your list to learn. I would learn (and start throwing) the JignPig presentation as quickly as you can. It's not always the best thing to be throwing in all areas. But if you're fishing water with quality bass fish weighing over 5-pounds... Pitch it in the: brush, trees, stumps, laydowns, weeds, drop-offs, and wherever there is some good cover or a structure change.
I may be working quite-a-bit in September. But send me a heads up before you head out and maybe we'll *FISH!*


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

I am extremely excited about spending a week on Salt Fork. I will definitely look you up when I'm planning on getting out.

Jig fishing is going to have to wait just a little while longer because I don't have my boat up here with me while I'm on my internship in Toledo. Its back at my parents house for now (Muskingum County). Plus, the lake at my apartment complex (10 acres +) is nearly devoid of cover. From what I can tell, big rocks are sparse at best... haven't found ANY wood yet... barely even any moss... its all sand. Of course, its treated and has a very blue hue to it. But, I can catch half a dozen LM bass in about 30 minutes on a wake bait if the conditions are right.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have been to Salt Fork many many times, you will have a great time, my family and I always enjoy ourselves.


----------



## maxwebb (Jun 24, 2008)

Has anyone had any Musky action lately? Going tomorrow.


----------



## Deerehunter03 (Sep 7, 2006)

wend down to salt fork last week. My dad caught 2 bass 1 white crappie all on inline spinners. and we caught a bunch of small bluegill.


----------

